# King blank??



## landlocked

I've decided to get a new king rod. I'm looking to have one custom built. Which blanks are best for King fishing? I'm looking for a 9' blank similar to an old seeker I have - it's really light at the tip and can sling a cig a mile. I'm not too fond of some of the customs I have seen in town (Outcast, Gulf Breeze, etc). They all are a little too heavy at the top. Which blanks out there are good for kings but more flexible at the tip???? Thanks for any input! 

Landlocked


----------



## Billcollector

One of the best 9ft blanks on the market is the Lamiglass 1143f. Unfortunatley the only place to get it is through Merrick tackle nd you must be a business to order through them.


----------



## nb&twil

The 1143 is actually a 9'6" blank. The 1083M (I don't think they make them any more) was a great king rod for smaller baits. There are a lot of good blanks and range in price, but I've had a tough time finding a 9' blank that beats the SW1087 from Rainshadow/Batson for an all-around king rod. It is a light blank with minimal graphite cloth in the blank, so be careful not to let it rub on a truck tailgate, or whack it against other rods. They will break.


----------



## BowChamp

Lamiglas MB1083M , They still make it and it works great for kings.


----------



## landlocked

*Another Lamiglas*

What about the Lamiglas LSSU1081L???? It's a little thinner, lighter and has a smaller tip.....:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## hunkyfish

???


----------



## Billcollector

hunkyfish said:


> I've built several of the Rainshadow 1088s and I can not keep them,,,, built for personal use but people keep talking me into selling them.
> Traded the last one to Bowhuntinbubba for a Bushnell rangefinder, a dozen carbon arrows & a new cell phone,, LOL
> Plus he's gotta take me huntin'


 
What are you throwing for kings? Full grown bonita maybe? That blank is way over kill for throwing live bait and snobbling baits. A bit over kill for kings, but those blanks make killer cobia rods for pier fishing.


----------



## hunkyfish

???


----------



## xyzzy

That's an awfully long blank for a kingfishing rod. I'd look at a Super Seeker 970-7 or 8


----------



## gulf coast rodworks

If you like the seeker. stay with them. some of the best blanks made. i have built many from offshore ' inshore and fresh. just plain good blanks. the super seeker line clb806h 8' a good choice for king or cobia or anything else in the large fish size. here are some others you may like.....530-lb90-196h-270h-ps85-ps90-cbw809. all 8 to 9' with #8-9 tips. call kathy at rod room if she dosent have any in stock she can order.


----------



## Neki

I like how all you rod builder on here say you "have built a many" when you dont really know the meaning of many lol....


----------

